

The Power of Now - andreas_s
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/05/the-power-of-now/

======
Locke1689
"The Power of Now taught me that there is no line segment. The point is all
there is. The past and the future are illusions. They only exist to the degree
we focus our attention on them right now. We create the past and the future by
imagining them in the present. But we don’t even exist outside the Now."

What? I feel like I've suddenly been dropped into the Time Cube and people
keep telling me how "insightful" and "empowering" it is. Maybe it's just me
but I come to Hacker News for intelligent conversation on important issues -
usually technical. Feel-good self-important life guides should be filed in a
different section. Maybe that's just me, though.

~~~
kirubakaran
Please flag the post and move on. We don't come to here to read rants about
posts either.

